# Substrate For Enantiopus Melanogeny Karilani



## kienoihn (Oct 20, 2013)

hi everyone any recommend best substrate for enantiopus melanogeny karilani i recently remove all the substrate from my melanogeny tank i used to had aragonite sand but it too fine and it mess up the water and filter so i decided to replace anyone has or had kept this type of sand sifter before please let me know which is the best looking substrate for them will be very appreciate.

thanks,
ken


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I use a white Sand called Handi Sand sold at the local Menards. Fairly uniform in size and seems heavy enough that if stirred up goes right to bottom again. I did go to all cannister filters on the tanks with sand just because no matter what I did the stuff got in impellors even with the coarser tahitian moon sand.


----------



## kienoihn (Oct 20, 2013)

appreciate for the recommend i will try look for those in toronto canada.

thanks,
ken


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I use playsand in all my tanks, mainly because I always have Sandsifters and Featherfins.
You have to clean it well, and it is fine but it's easy for them to sift it. The Tropheus love it as well. 
The stuff in the white bags at homer.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I use the aragonite sand and put a fine sponge prefilter on my intake. My kilesa LOVED the fine sand. Wouldn't do it any different 




























Russ


----------



## kienoihn (Oct 20, 2013)

thanks razzo for the input and very very nice kelisa you has you are such an amazing photographer all your pics look awesome.


----------



## gregturch (Jul 13, 2008)

I use Carab Sea "Sahara sand" and its one of there natural larger smooth fine grain sands for the sandsifter and all my cichlid tanks.


----------



## kienoihn (Oct 20, 2013)

thank you so much for all the help i wish i can find it here in toronto.


----------



## lufbramatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Razzo said:


> Russ


And they say Tangs are not colourful cichlids!

That fish is absolutely stunning :thumb:


----------

